
Anonymous survey about daily life/tools/joys and pains of DevOps/SRE - josh_overseer
https://surveyhero.com/c/9a96a48
======
josh_overseer
I'd like to know what daily life is like for DevOps/SRE people. If enough
people respond for the results to mean anything (100+), I'll make the results
public. I'm interested in the results as someone who has spent most of my time
on the application engineering side of things, but I should also mention that
the results will be helpful for crafting a product at a startup I work for.

Note that responses on this thread about your experiences with DevOps/SRE are
also nice, but the survey is better as it will make the results a little more
structured.

